# MAME problem



## Helen Back (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, I've downloaded the latest version of MAME, I've got all 3 versions of the Battlezone ROM from ROM World plus a few other games, I've downloaded the NeoGeo BIOS and put it (still zipped) into the ROM folder of MAMEUI32.

I've done all that and I still get a message saying "the selected game is missing one or more required Rom or CHD images". 

What am I doing wrong? MAME experts, help please!


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 5, 2011)

It sounds like the ROM set is incomplete. All 3 versions of Battlezone are working here.

Just checked the files on ROM world. The bzone.zip is incomplete, bzone2.zip contains a wrong file, whereas bzonec.zip appears to be correct but I would suggest you look elsewhere for your ROMs.


----------



## Helen Back (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out for me FF, I'll see what other sites are out there.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have the time, disk space and bandwidth, just torrent the entire collection.  Last look it was nearly 200Gb!


----------

